# Cvsup trouble



## Bhomert (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello

i got same trouble at cvsup FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE about "Detailer failed: Network write failure: Connection closed", i hope my trouble can resolve, this is my info:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD file.evan.or.id 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Fri Dec 11 18:48:20 WIT 2009     root@file.evan.or.id:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BhoMert  amd64
# pkg_version -v
cvsup-without-gui-16.1h_4           =   up-to-date with port
portupgrade-2.4.6_3,2               =   up-to-date with port
```
and i got log msg:

```
# /usr/local/bin/cvsrun -i
Subject: file.evan.or.id weekly cvsup run
Parsing supfile "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/sup/supfile"
Connecting to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Connected to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Server software version: SNAP_16_1h
Negotiating file attribute support
Exchanging collection information
Establishing multiplexed-mode data connection
Running
Updating collection src-all/cvs
 Checkout src/bin/sh/expand.c
Detailer failed: Network write failure: Connection closed
Will retry at 18:34:53
# /usr/local/bin/cvsrun -i
Subject: file.evan.or.id weekly cvsup run
Parsing supfile "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/sup/supfile"
Connecting to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Connected to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Rejected by server: Access limit exceeded; try again later
Will retry at 18:50:55
^C
# /usr/local/bin/cvsrun -i
Subject: file.evan.or.id weekly cvsup run
Parsing supfile "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/sup/supfile"
Connecting to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Connected to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Rejected by server: Access limit exceeded; try again later
Will retry at 18:51:32
^C
# /usr/local/bin/cvsrun -i
Subject: file.evan.or.id weekly cvsup run
Parsing supfile "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/sup/supfile"
Connecting to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Connected to cvsup.FreeBSD.org
Server software version: SNAP_16_1h
Negotiating file attribute support
Exchanging collection information
Establishing multiplexed-mode data connection
Running
Updating collection src-all/cvs
 Checkout src/bin/sh/expand.c
 Checkout src/bin/sh/expand.h
Detailer failed: Network write failure: Connection closed
Will retry at 18:52:15
^C
```

Please teach me about that

Regards,

~-V-~


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

Use a different cvs mirror. The one you are trying is rather busy.

NB Since 6.4 you don't need to install cvsup, you can use csup in the base OS.


----------

